# Sky sports free weekend - 21/22 July



## bazermc (23 Jul 2012)

Was Sky sports doing a free weekend.  I have basic regular sky, no sports channels though.  But this weekend they seemed to pop up.

Anyone know if it was a free weekend,  I presume it was, but just making sure I didnt subscribe by accident?


----------



## bazermc (23 Jul 2012)

Actually answered my own question, just saw an article and it was indeed a free weekend

Funny how Sky give a free weekend when there is no major sporting event on their network!


----------



## gipimann (23 Jul 2012)

And didn't appear to advertise it either - I wasn't aware until I read your post!


----------



## bazermc (23 Jul 2012)

Yes, pretty pure effort by Sky, they havent convinced me to sign up for the sports.  I am also convinced we dont need a whole channel just for F1.  I wish they would turn that off for and reduce my fee


----------



## fobs (23 Jul 2012)

Got an email on same. My other half is not into soccer so we donr ever have sky sports during the summer. Sometimes get it for a few months (on offer) during the rugby season. He would watch F1 but not prepared to pay €30 extra a month doe it.


----------



## gipimann (23 Jul 2012)

fobs,

I get the Sky F1 channel at no extra cost (I don't have Sky Sports or Movies premium channels).    It might be free for HD customers only (which costs an extra €15 per month).


----------

